# Man on the Run IC Thread



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

Initiatives:
[sblock]
Init rolls.
Baddies Init. 

Troba
Hoborne
Aaron
Shadow
Baddies
A'nas
[/sblock]

Map:
[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
T - Trobas
H - Hoborne
N - A'nas
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - table
= - Door
- - Wall
w - Window

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  | S |   | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   | x |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  | N | T | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | x |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | x |   | 3 |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   | 2 |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | x |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | w | - | w |  =|=  | w | - | w | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/sblock]



> So Stormreach is the gateway to Xen'drik as they say, and you're here to explore. You have done your best to keep a low profile and not stir up trouble. So why is it that those thugs are eyeing you?
> 
> It is then that the human roughians get up and one (#1) shouts, "Hey you, you're coming with us!" and points at the woman with the cloak on at your table. They are moving toward you, reaching for weapons.




Troba is up first. What do you do?


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

Shadow screams and ducks down behind the table (ducking, not kneeling), or one of the men at her table if they stand to defend her, meanwhile she manifests her Force Screen.

She is a mysteriously beautiful woman. Lithe and well proportioned, her dirty blonde hair flows straight just past her shoulders. Emerald green eyes peer out from an elegantly carved face. She has obvious line drawing tattoos on her hands that seem to go up what you have seen of her arms.  Underneath her cloak is black leather that hugs her tightly, though her cloak is wrapped around much of her as she peers out from undeneith her hood.


----------



## Andor (May 24, 2006)

Aaron slips his arm through the shield leaning up against the table next to him and stands up as he unsnaps the flail hanging from his right side. "Whoa there friend. Maybe you'd like to try talking before it's widows and wailing time?"


----------



## ByteRynn (May 24, 2006)

Hoborne looks at Shadow, eyebrows rising.  "So, they taking you somewhere you wanna go?  Or is this gonna come to blows?"

Hoborne stands and grabs his spear, gesturing to his brother.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

"I *don't* want to go with them," Shadow says from wherever she ended up.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 25, 2006)

Slowly adjusting to the sudden comotion, A'nas stands up, removing his bow from his back and nocking an arrow in a smooth gesture.

A'nas looks towards Shadow, *"Do you know these men?"*


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

"No, never met them, don't care to either." she says.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

Initiatives:
[sblock]
Init rolls.
Baddies Init. 

Hoborne
Aaron
Shadow
Troba (new)
Baddies
A'nas
[/sblock]

Map:
[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
T - Trobas
H - Hoborne
N - A'nas
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - table
= - Door
- - Wall
w - Window

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |Sx |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  | N |   | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | x |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | T |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | x |   | 3 |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | x |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | w | - | w |  =|=  | w | - | w | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Troba moves and readies to attack anyone who tries to move closer or who attacks him from melee.

Hoborne readies his weapon.

Aaron readies his weapon and shield.

Shadow moves into the table's square for cover and produces a _Force Screen_

#1 draws a light crossbow ans loads it.

#2 moves to F2, causing Troba's readied action to go off. Troba hits AC 24 for 11 damage.

#3 attacks Troba, hits Troba, AC 18, for 7 damage

A'nas draws his weapon and attacks putting #2 down.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Hey guys, if I don't hear from you by my update times, I will NPC you to keep things going. Fair?

Troba's init place changed because of the readied action.

As you can see, they mean business   .
[/sblock]
Troba moves swiftly in a position to protect. Hoborne draws his spear, preparing for a fight. Aaron draws his weapon and straps on his shield. 

Shadow cires "Eek!" and ducks under a table. She concentrates and manifests a shield of force. The first thug draws a crossbow and loads it. The second thug moves to apprehend Shadow, but Troba, ready for him, hits him hard with his glaive.

The third thug attacks and pierces Troba. Troba is pierced hard. As that is happening, A'nas shoots his readied bow and downs the second thug with his shot from point blank range.

The tavern clears as it looks like things are about to get ugly. Even the shifter tavern owner seems to have disappeared. Actions (for all but Shadow and Troba)?


----------



## Andor (May 26, 2006)

Aaron moves forward to engage the enemy and swings a vicious blow that unfortuately misses by a mile. "Right then. If that's the way you want it. Torgash tu nik fuur Ka'haal!*"

*OOC:* On his initiative Aaron steps up to space F5 and swings at baddie #3, rolling a lousy 7 to hit (I shan't bother to roll damage.) *For those who speak Orc it's a proverb that means roughly "A fight ends with a funeral." Oh, and last round wasn't a delay, it was Ready Shield and Ready Weapon, two move equivilent actions.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> *OOC:*  Oh, and last round wasn't a delay, it was Ready Shield and Ready Weapon, two move equivilent actions.




[sblock=OOC] Gotcha. Totally didn't catch it, for any of you other guys either . I got it now. You had to do that stuff in round 1 anyway. A'nas, I took your attack for you. I assume that's what you'd do, becaus you drew your weapon and gave me the impression you were protecting the woman. I adjusted the previous post I made. OK then, time for round 2. Let's try to move this as quickly as possible .
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Shadow, pulls out her bow, knocks an arrow, and peeks out from behind the table to fire at one of the men (#1).

[sblock=OOC]MW Composite Longbow      +4       1d8      20x3[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 26, 2006)

Feeling the rush of battle after downing his foe, A'nas moves to take a better shot.  He brings up his bow and aims for the thug engaged with the other helpful bystander.

OOC
[sblock]
I wasn't sure if the party had previously met or not.  I'm moving to D-4 and firing at 3.  If he is already down I will fire at 1.

Longbow w/PBS 1d20+10, 1d8+3=[16, 10], [3, 3]

Should be -2 if they are still engaged I believe.
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (May 26, 2006)

Hoborne slowly steps foward, and speaks to the thug threatening Trobas.

"Back off now, and this can end without further bloodshed."

Hoborne then raises his spear threateningly, as if to strike, his features growing more savage and fierce with the action.

OOC: [sblock]Move to E4, ready an attack if the thug I threaten does anything that isn't putting down weapons and giving up.  Also, shifting.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (May 28, 2006)

*Round 2*

[sblock=Inits]
Init rolls.
Baddies Init. 

Aaron
Shadow
Troba (new)
Hoborne (new)
Baddies
A'nas
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Map]
Legend:
S - Shadow
T - Trobas
H - Hoborne
N - A'nas
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - table
= - Door
- - Wall
w - Window

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |Sx |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   | N |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | x | T | H |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   | 3 | A |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | x |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | x |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | w | - | w |  =|=  | w | - | w | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]

Hoborne shifts, moves to E4, then readies to attack.

Aaron attacks #3 and misses.

Shadow hits #1 doing 7 damage. 

Troba shifts, steps back to E3 and misses #3 horribly (1d20+5=6, 

1d10+3=11).

#3 takes a 5' step under Troba's glaive range, triggering Hoborne's readied action.

Hoborne misses #3 (1d20+3=7, 1d8=6). 

#3 attacks Troba  and hits him, hurting him (1d20+3=21, 1d6+1=5).

#1 misses Aaron horribly (1d20+4=5, 1d8=4), and reloads his light crossbow.

A'nas hits #3, doing 6 points of damage.
[/sblock]

After Round 2, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Troba:		24	12	12 
Hoborne: 	21	0	21
A'nas:		25	0	25
#1:		?	7	?
#2:		?	18	down
#3:		?	6	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

"I doubt they'll back down now," Shadow says as she moves to a different table to get a better position (E1) and fires at the man with the crossbow (#1). [sblock=OOC]MW Composite Longbow      +4       1d8      20x3[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 28, 2006)

Not wanting to be flanked Aaron stands his ground and takes another swing at number 3. 

*OCC:* 11 to hit. And on the off chance that hits a massive 3 damage  is done. Weak.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 29, 2006)

A'nas moves to take a clear shot and fires his bow.

OOC
[sblock]
I'm not sure where the enemies will end up on my action, so I'll move to where I have a clear shot and fire on whoever presents the most danger to the rest of the party.

Masterwork Composite Longbow w/Point Blank Shot 1d20+10=26

Damage 1d8+3=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2006)

OOC: I edited the previous round to show the damage done to #3.

[sblock=Inits]
Init rolls.
Baddies Init. 

Aaron
Shadow
Troba (new)
Hoborne (new)
Baddies
A'nas
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Map]
Legend:
S - Shadow
T - Trobas
H - Hoborne
N - A'nas
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - table
= - Door
- - Wall
w - Window

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   | x |   | N |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | S | x | H |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   | T |   |   | A |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | x |   |   | 1 | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | x |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | w | - | w |  =|=  | w | - | w | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Aaron attacks #3 and misses.

Shadow moves to E1 and misses #1 (1d20+4=10, 1d8=8).

Troba 5' steps back to F2 and misses #3 (1d20+5=8, 1d10+3=12). 

Hoborne 5' steps to E3 and hits #3 (1d20+3=17, 1d8=8) 

#3 takes a 5' step to E5 and hits Hoborne for 4 damage. (1d20+3=20, 1d6+1=4) 

#1 drops his crossbow, draws his shortsword, 5' steps to G5, flanking Aaron, and misses Aaron (1d20+5=11, 1d6+1+1d6=10) 

A'nas 5' steps to E4 and shoots #3, hitting and doing 7 points of damage, putting him down.
[/sblock]

After Round 3, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Troba:		24	12	12 
Hoborne: 	21	4	17
A'nas:		25	0	25
#1:		?	7	?
#2:		?	18	down
#3:		?	21	down
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 31, 2006)

In a totally underwhelming display of martial prowess Aaron misses again.

*OCC:* Rolled a 9. If, invisible castle was a die, it would be getting tossed back into the bag at this point.


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2006)

OOC: Your rolling is just as bad as mine as a DM of a F2F game.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

Shadow looks around and decides she doesn't like the shot.  She aims at the man with the crossbow (#1) and looks for an opening.

OOC: Hold action, fire if she gets a clear shot (IE, not in melee)


----------



## ByteRynn (May 31, 2006)

Hoborne strikes at the final thug, hoping to put a quick end to all of this bloodshed and sort this deal out.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2006)

*Round 4*

[sblock=Inits]
Init rolls.
Baddies Init. 

Aaron
Shadow
Troba (new)
Hoborne (new)
Baddies
A'nas
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Map]
Legend:
S - Shadow
T - Trobas
H - Hoborne
N - A'nas
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - table
= - Door
- - Wall
w - Window

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   | x |   | N |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | S | x | H |   |   | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | T |   | A |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | x |   |   | 1 | x |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | w |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | x |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | w | - | w |  =|=  | w | - | w | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Aaron attacks #1 and misses.

Shadow readys for a clear shot at #1.

Troba 5' steps to F3 and hits #1, putting him down. (1d20+5=18, 1d10+3=11) 

Combat Over.
[/sblock]

After the end of combat, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Troba:		24	12	12 
Hoborne: 	21	4	17
A'nas:		25	0	25
#1:		?	18	down
#2:		?	18	down
#3:		?	21	down
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Shadow quickly runs over to the bodies, looking for any sign of where they may have come from (and potentialy removing anything she spots that's particularly valuable).

"We should go, quickly.  Wouldn't doubt if more were comin' soon."  She looks up at her newfound defenders and smiles, "Thanks," before she returns to her searching.


----------



## Andor (Jun 2, 2006)

"Why would more be coming? Who were those morons?" Aaron coils up his flail and snaps it into it's strap. He half draws a scroll out of his bandoleer while looking at Trooba "Would you like me to heal you? I'm afraid I'll have to charge, scroll aren't free you know."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 2, 2006)

"Troba will be fine."

Hoborne steps foward and cast a spell on his brother, closing his wounds.

"Miss, what do you need from us?  What can we best do to protect you?"

[sblock]Cast Vigor, Lesser on Troba[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

Qualos enters the rom trough the door as he heard a womans screaming while he was securing his horse outside 'hey what happend here?' he looks at Hoborne looking for an answer.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 3, 2006)

"This lady was assaulted by these unfortunate men.  We were just about to get her out of here and somewhere a little bit quieter.  If you try and stop us, I expect you'll get the same treatment."


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

"There's likely more comin'," Shadow says while riffling through the bodies.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 3, 2006)

Qualos snarls at Hoborne and his comment. Shifter as Qualos Hoborne shuld know to pick his word more carefully when standing before a fighter. 
He lifts a big thick eyebrow. 'I'm not here to fight you druid. I actually came to help the woman that screamed that will make us of the same team i think' he turns to the Psion 'more action? how do you know?' he draws his longsword 'let them come if theres coming more i help as best i can'


----------



## Andor (Jun 3, 2006)

Aaron looks suspiciously at the mysterious woman currently pawing through the pockets of corpses. "I thought you said you didn't know them. So what makes you think there are more? And this was not random, muggers would not fight to the death. We have just saved your life, I think you owe us some answers."


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2006)

Shadow:
[sblock]
The thugs each have a shortsword, lt. xbow, 20 bolts, and 50 dragons.

I forgot. Eberron coinage is as follows:

1 cp = Crown
1 sp = Sovereign
1 gp = Galifar
1 pp = Dragon

Same currency ratio of 10:1

You notice that their fashion is a bit odd. With an Int check of 15 (take 10 + 3 (Int bonus) + 2 (circumstance)), you recall something about Dreaming Dark servants not being keen on fashion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2006)

*Box Text*


> "What's goin' on 'ere?" You hear someone ask. You turn to see two men and a dwarf at the doors to the tavern. They wear the garb of the Stormreach city watch.
> 
> The dwarf continues. "Somebody better have a good reason for dis or dere is goin' ta be Khyber to pay, dat's fer sure."


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

Shadow casualy searches the bodies, and grimaces at one point.

[sblock=Animus]Slight of Hand +5 to slip the coin into her cloak.  Not trying to hide it from those she who helped her as much as simply be discrete.  Hopefully she could do it before the watch showed up[/sblock]

Shadow looks up at the watch and smiles, "Oh, thank the host you're here.  These men here tried to accost me, and I'm thinkin' they didn't have dinner on their minds.  But these men right here stood up for my virtue.  I think ya oughta lock up these dirthy thugs right here and thow away the keys."

OOC: Bluff +7


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2006)

Bluff vs. Sense Motive (1d20+7=26, 1d20+1=9)

"Hm," the dwarf says. He examines the thugs. "dis one's still alive. We'll take 'im back to de station an' question 'im. You are lucky dat deese fine men helped ya out. But still be carful. Stomrreach is dangerous."

At this point the shifter tavern owner chimes in. "What about my tavern? What about the damage? Sombody has to pay for it!"

"Don't worry. Dis guy will right 'ere," the dwarf says, pull on the collar on the surviving thug. "He'll be workin' off dis debt fer years. Come on boys, let's go!" And they turn to leave, but not before one of the humans "examines" Shadow with his eyes, and smiles at her.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

Once the watch leaves, Shadow walks over to the inkeeper, put hands him 10 dragons.  "That should cover ya hon.  And we were never here, ok?"

OOC: Diplomacy +3

She turns back to the others, "Now, any of y'all have a safe place ta go? We need ta be movin', and right quickly 'bout it."


----------



## sukael (Jun 4, 2006)

Adrian enters the room hurredly, glancing around as if to accost someone. There's no active combatants... but that's a fair amount of blood spattered across the room.

For a few moments, his obviously dragonmarked face is filled with confused concern.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry--I apparently missed the post in the OOC thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2006)

Diplomacy (1d20+3-2+2=9) 

"Sorry miss, but I'm going to need more than that to fix up this place," she says. "You got anything else to say, or am I going to have to call more watchmen? They won't all fall for your charms."


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Shadow sighs and puts 5 more dragons on the bar.  "There, ya can prolly sell those crossbows for more if ya wish, but a gal's gotta eat to ya know.  I realy am sorry I can't do more."

She walks away and heads towards the door, mumbling something under her breath.  She turns back to the others, "Y'all comin?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hoborne walks across the room, stepping in front of Shadow, and opens the door out into the street.  Assuming it is clear, he steps out into the street and motions Shadow to come behind.

OOC: [sblock] Notice +10, low-light vision [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Y'all comin?"




'Sure' Qualos exits the room after the woman.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Shadow follows Hoborne quietly, looking as she goes.

[sblock=ooc]Notice +6, Stealth +6

FYI - DH, Shadow's disguised as a human at the moment, and for all intent and purposes could be a rogue with a ring of force shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jun 5, 2006)

Aaron frowns for a moment in thought then nudges one of the corpses with his foot. Finally he silently follows the group out the door tightening the straps on his shield as he goes. 

[sblock="OCC:"] Quick search of the body, and then a spot check as he hits the street please.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 7, 2006)

Shadow:
[sblock]
Khalia emotes, _We can't go home, you know that. They could be waiting to ambush us there. Plus it would look too strange for so many to come there this late. There's one place in Stormreach where we can hide, at least for a little while. But you won't like the suggestion...

Red's.
_
Jondath "Red" ir'Revan. If anyone can hide things better in Stormreach, you can't think of any. The big red-haired smuggler had a thing for you, something bad, and for a long time. He still does in his heart, he just won't admit it. Even if he continuosly assaults you with his advances and flirtation. He just arrived from a "business trip" on the main continent. He'll have a place to hide you for sure.
[/sblock]

*Box Text:*


> Shadow leads you through the alleys and back ways of Stormreach. It is dark and there are a lot of dark places in the Gateway to Xen'drik, and it seems your damsel in distress knows them all, or just about all at least.
> 
> From what you can tell, you've ended up close to the docks. It certainly smells of it. Fish and other foul stench fill the air. Drunken sailors and whores dot the streets, but you do not notice anyone following or watching you. The drunks hit on the lady, and the whores offer the men (and sometimes the women) their wares, but other than that, nobody wants to talk to you here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animus (Jun 7, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> Aaron frowns for a moment in thought then nudges one of the corpses with his foot. Finally he silently follows the group out the door tightening the straps on his shield as he goes.
> 
> [sblock="OCC:"] Quick search of the body, and then a spot check as he hits the street please.[/sblock]




OOC:
[sblock]
You find nothing on the bodies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"Unless y'all got a good place to go, I think I may know a safe place.  Y'all should prolly lie low as well, could be dangerous."  Shadow says.

She looks around, waiting for anyone to make another suggestion as they move through the street.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Unless y'all got a good place to go, I think I may know a safe place.  Y'all should prolly lie low as well, could be dangerous."  Shadow says.
> 
> She looks around, waiting for anyone to make another suggestion as they move through the street.



_
*Messy buissnes im got caught in*_ Qualos looks at the woman scratches himself back his left ear as he thinks. After catching a flea he speaks 'I go with you miss I dont know this place well enough to be going around alone' 'seems like you are in quite much trouble aret you?' 'who is chasing you anyway?'


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> _
> *Messy buissnes im got caught in*_ Qualos looks at the woman scratches himself back his left ear as he thinks. After catching a flea he speaks 'I go with you miss I dont know this place well enough to be going around alone' 'seems like you are in quite much trouble aret you?' 'who is chasing you anyway?'



"Oh, ya know, ya meet the wrong guy, say the wrong thang," Shadow says with a (nervous?) laugh.  "People just take things too personal y'know?"

OOC: Assuming the others are willing to follow as well *Poke, Poke*, she'll lead them to their doom Red's place.


----------



## Andor (Jun 9, 2006)

Aaron rubs the bridge of his nose. "For the third and last time: Who got upset?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

Shadow looks back at Aaron.  "Look, thanks fer helping.  If ya want money, that's easy.  If ya want anythin' more, yer gonna have to wait, 'k?  Now ain't the time hon.  So ya comin er not?"

OOC: Sorry, missed that we got there.


----------



## Animus (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: 
[sblock]Just waiting for you guys to get on board (or not). I will update tommorrow and Saturday.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jun 9, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shadow looks back at Aaron.  "Look, thanks fer helping.  If ya want money, that's easy.  If ya want anythin' more, yer gonna have to wait, 'k?  Now ain't the time hon.  So ya comin er not?"




*OCC* Coming where? We're already in your safe house. If this isn't the time to talk, what is?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> Aaron rubs the bridge of his nose. "For the third and last time: Who got upset?"



OOC: Sorry, missed that I had already brought you all there.  Not sure how.

"They're the same ones who killed my family back in Khorvairre, and I ain't even sure why.  I'd thought I'd escaped them here, but it seems like there's no escaping them,"  Shadow says, somewhat melloncholy.

"I'm sorry, I guess I've been a bit rude.  I'm Shari, but a lotta the guys 'round here call me Shadow.  And that's my friend Red.  Look, I found some coin on those men, it's the least I kin do to thank ya for yer help."  She says, somewhat awkwardly.

Shadow hands 20 dragons to the five who followed her here.*

*OOC: She'll devide it up a little different if there are more or less, but am I correct in counting 5?  And sorry 'bout the confusion earlier.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 10, 2006)

*Qualos Shifter/Fighter*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "They're the same ones who killed my family back in Khorvairre, and I ain't even sure why.  I'd thought I'd escaped them here, but it seems like there's no escaping them,"  Shadow says, somewhat melloncholy.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I guess I've been a bit rude.  I'm Sheri, but a lotta the guys 'round here call me Shadow.  And that's my friend Red.  Look, I found some coin on those men, it's the least I kin do to thank ya for yer help."  She says, somewhat awkwardly.
> 
> Shadow hands 20 dragons to the five who followed her here.*




Qualos sits down at a empty chair 'So they are exterminating your family and you are on the run? And you dont know the reason of this hunting...' he pick another flea back his ear 'not the first time i have heard that story miss. Xen'drik has this power to atract people with huge problems' he looks at his weapon 'I guess I can help you with protection if you want me to' Qualos stands up and peeks trough the window out on the street 'you got any clue on who is persuing you?'

Spot +1


----------



## Andor (Jun 12, 2006)

"Heh. You don't know who's attacking you?" He holds up his right hand and draws back the sleeve to reveal the Mark of Finding. "Would you like to find out?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Well, I have a guess, but I realy don't know who y'all are," Shadow says.  "And yes, I'd like ta find out and stop 'em."

OOC: Since no one's offered names yet other that Sheri AKA Shadow...


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 12, 2006)

The shifter with the spear steps foward, glancing nervously at the windows and doors of this hide-away.

"Well, my name is Hoborne, and I am a druid of the Moonspeakers sect.  I have come to Stormreach, like so many others, in search of adventure.  I seem to have found you.  Tell me what I can do to help, and if it be in my power, do it I shall."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 13, 2006)

*Qualos Shifter/Fighter*

'Qualos here first a problemchild, then fighter, mercenary and lately im been adventuring. I leaved my village in Khorvaire some yhears ago. Been in Xen'drik some time now and i managed to work for The Blood of Vol just some minor stuff, dont you think im bragging' he turns back to the window peeking outside.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

"Well, I don't think it's the Blood of Vol chasing us, least I'm pretty sure it's not, don't know much 'out them," Shadow says.  "I'm thinkin' it may be tha Dreamin' Dark.  Them thugs back there din't have thing quite right 'bout them, leads me ta think that was them.  I'm sure they're the ones who kill'd my parents."

"Red, ya think you could get me somethin' hot ta drink?"


----------



## Animus (Jun 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't think it's the Blood of Vol chasing us, least I'm pretty sure it's not, don't know much 'out them," Shadow says.  "I'm thinkin' it may be tha Dreamin' Dark.  Them thugs back there din't have thing quite right 'bout them, leads me ta think that was them.  I'm sure they're the ones who kill'd my parents."
> 
> "Red, ya think you could get me somethin' hot ta drink?"




"Besides you? Oh, you mean beverages. Right away!" Red says as he winks at Shari. "How 'bout yer friends? I assume they are your friends since they are with you. I can't blame them. Many men would want to be your 'friend,' " he says, grin on his face.

He continues. "Dark chasing you again, eh? You can stay here if you want, or go to one of my other hideaways. But you have to get out of town if they're hot on your tail. Take it from an expert on tai--I mean hunts."  He then goes away and fetchs some ale and wine.


----------



## Andor (Jun 16, 2006)

"Aaron d'Tharashk of the Finders Guild, obviously. And I'll have some wine if you have any Red."


----------



## Animus (Jun 21, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> "Aaron d'Tharashk of the Finders Guild, obviously. And I'll have some wine if you have any Red."




"Wine coming right up!" Red says. He goes to the back and brings back some wine. "Here ya go!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

"Well, it's good to meet y'all, and I'm sorry ya got dragged inta this mess,"  Shari says.  "If ya were ta git now, I'd hardly blame ya.  Ye'v been a big help so far, an I thank ya for that.  Just not sure what ta do, seems no where's safe."


----------



## Animus (Jun 23, 2006)

> The evening seems quiet for the most part. You talk about yourselves, the situation and your next course of action. There is a loud knock at the door.
> 
> "Night Watch here! Open up!"
> 
> ...




Now what?


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Shari curses, "Ya got any good hidin' places?  Or we gonna haveta go out tha back?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2006)

*Qualos Shifter/Fighter*

Looks around for a stair or a door 'was this not a safe spot?' 'we must hide or get outside fast' 'Red takes us somewhere we can hide or show us anotehr door out'

Spot +1


GM:[sblock] A map would help to see possible escape routes
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"Knowin' Red, the only thing I'dve worried about was my virtue, and I can defend that quite well enough." Shari says.

OOC: A map or description would be nice, yes.


----------



## Animus (Jun 25, 2006)

"Well, there's two ways out, and the Night Watch is knocking on one of them," Red says. "You can go to my quarters where there is a trap door that leads to the sewers, and my ship. You can also get to most of the city that way via the sewer system."


OOC: There are two ways out of here: a trap door in Red's quarters, and the way you came in. I'll have a map sometime tommorrow. I just don't have the time to do it tonight.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"Ugh, well, the sewers seem like the way to go, at least we can figure out where to go from there."  Shari says.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Ugh, well, the sewers seem like the way to go, at least we can figure out where to go from there."




'Let's go' Qualos hurries the party to Red's beedrom guarding the rear


----------



## Andor (Jun 26, 2006)

"The sewers 'ey? This night just keeps getting better." Aaron gives a wry look and drains his cup of wine in one long swallow. "Right. I don't suppose anyone has a spare nosegay? No? Oh well, let's go."


----------



## Animus (Jun 28, 2006)

OOC: OK, let's just roll initiative and see what happens. BTW, you can see from the window that there are six watchmen.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
D - Adrian
A - Aaron
M# - Monsters/baddies

X table
- wall
= door


```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | - |   | S |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | - | H | X | Q |   |   | = |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   | - |   | A | D |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   | w |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   | = | R |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   | w |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   | - |   |   |   |   |   | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2006)

Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Adrian, Aaron, Red, Watch (1d20+2=17, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=20, 1d20=17)

With his turn, Red bars the door and braces against it. "Quick! Go! Me boys and I will hold them off!"

OOC: Determine your actions and I'll deal with them when we resume next week .


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Shadow heads for the sewer entrance.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 30, 2006)

Hoborne follows Shadow, holding the sewer entrance door open and waiting for the others.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

Qualos slips trough the sewer entrance on the floor searching with his foot the ladder taking him down. When he gets down he walks some feet, takes his backpack off, takes out hes bullseye lantern fills it up whit oil. The sound off flint striking  steel ecoes down the tunel as he lights it.


----------



## Andor (Jul 2, 2006)

Aaron pulls a small scrap of paper out of the pouch on his belt and touches it to Reds armour which glows for a moment as the magic flows through it. He pats Red on the shoulder and follows the others down into the sewer. 

*OOC:* Shield of Faith, +2 deflection bonus to Red's AC for 3 min.


----------



## Animus (Jul 7, 2006)

OOC: Oops, forgot about Qualos   . Your init is 15.



			
				Box Text said:
			
		

> Red braces against the door to keep the watch from getting in. Shadow takes this opportunity to head for the door and open it. At that moment, the door crashes in.
> 
> The watch all quickly file in with a half orc following them. He obviously looks like the leader from his dress. He shouts, "Make sure you take them alive!" He then looks Aaron's way and shouts, "Wait! these men can't be criminals. Hold your attack."
> 
> He walks towards Aaron.




Aaron:
[sblock]
You know that half orcs are in House Tharashk. You notice what may be part of a dragonmark from under his right sleeve.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Shadow looks arround and smiles inocently, though she leaves the door open.


----------



## Andor (Jul 9, 2006)

Aaron stops in his tracks and turns back to the watchman. "Criminals? Certainly not. We thought you more of the same rogues that accosted us earlier. We have no reason to run from the watch. Shagrath tor vol'nidricht, Dohl. Telvacht neer wess shethwaer door toom."* 

** Translated from Orc: *I'm glad to see you, Cousin. Good to know a man of sense is in charge here.


----------



## Animus (Jul 11, 2006)

The half orc says in Orc, "Ak kus gavak? Gimak ta eck rubag?"

[sblock=Translation]
"What's going on here? Are you in trouble?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jul 12, 2006)

Aaron frowns then sighs as he contemplates the evening thus far. "Rubag? Hon waknai. To'vaask ni gor eflah predat. Sev tol bulwak ni. Soni garff thel nigh "Tevrard  Conack". Tel waknai. Vou tel shemd'hak?"

[sblock="Translated from Orc:"]"Trouble? I don't honestly know. This girl was attacked earlier in a bar. Several of us came to her aid. She said they were agents of the "Dreaming Dark". I've never heard of it. Do you know anything about them?"[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 12, 2006)

The half orc looks confused. He gives Shadow a sidelong glance. "jIH Sov 'Iv chaH 'oH. Nuq ghaH vaj sakud daj? MaH tak vaj lIj  mang laH tak."

[sblock=Translation from Orc]
"I know who they are. What is so special about her? Maybe we should talk so your friends can understand.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

Shadow begins to look a bit more nervous, particularly with the half-orc glancing at her.  She edges back slowly towards the open doorway.


----------



## Andor (Jul 12, 2006)

Aaron glances back at Shadow and smiles reassuringly. "Not too worry. I was just telling our friend here about how we were attacked unprovoked at the bar earlier. Are you sure you don't know why these 'Dreaming Dark' guys are after you?" He pauses for a moment then thumps his head. "Forgive my rudeness. I'm Aaron d'Tharashk, this is Shadow, this is Red. What is your name cousin?"


----------



## Animus (Jul 13, 2006)

"Gek d'Tharashk," the half orc responds. "If your friend here is being chased by the Dreaming Dark, it's not a good thing. I must admit, I know vaguely who they are, but I don't know any specifics. I'll offer you any help that I can, but from what little I do know, it probably won't be much.

"Sorry about the door Red," Gek continues. "Red has a reputation around here, but for some reason we can't get any of his more interesting activities to stick to him. We'll get you one day, Red.

"But I digress. You probably want to get out of Stormreach and fast, eh? That's what I would suggest. Run and run quickly. You all are free to choose as you wish however."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 13, 2006)

"If we go out into the jungles, I am quite certain that I can feed most of us off the land for a good long while."


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"I don't realy know why they've attacked my family.  My parents ran a small psionics school, and I'm no threat to them," Shari says.  "And yes, running would be good, but not sure where to go.  We could try to loose them in the jungles I guess, but I've never been a woody gal ya know?"


----------



## Animus (Jul 14, 2006)

"Jungles? Nonsense! I'm leaving for Khorvaire soon. I could push things and set sail tommorrow if need be. You would be wise to do so," Red says.

"Take them to the seas and make them sitting ducks, you will," Gek responds. "They can loose themselves in Stormreach I believe. Or the jungles. But _not_ on the sea. How do you think the Rierdrans get here?"


----------



## Andor (Jul 14, 2006)

"Reirdra? Is that where the 'Dreaming Dork' guys come from?" Aaron drums his fingers along the top of his shield. "I don't know much about the Reirdrans, but they are supposed to be smart, and to possess mental powers, right? That suggests to me that this attack was just a probe to see what your abilities are. The real battle is still before us. Perhaps the jungle is the better option."


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"I don't think they counted on anaone help'n me," Shari says.  "I'd ratha be sure I'd lost them before I set sail, sounds too vulnerable.  If you've got somewhere in tha Jungle to go, we kin head there.  Else, there must be somewhere we can loose r'selves in Stormreach."


----------



## Animus (Jul 19, 2006)

OOC: Jungles then? I was just waiting to see if you came to consensus, but some have been absent (sukael returned though). Jungles it is.



> After deliberation, you have decided to loose yourselves in the jungles of Xen'drik until the Dark looses chase.
> 
> "The jungle then? Good luck, and may the Sovereigns protect you," Gek d'Tharashk says to you. "Aaron, keep in touch."
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] I need...
-Marching order (15' wide corridors)
-Light sources
-Anything else you might have normally done.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jul 22, 2006)

OOC: Aaron would prefer to be second. He'll ask Red how long the trip down the tunnel is, and if it's a ways he'll ask to borrow a torch.

"You too Gek, stay well. I'll let you know how this turns out." He clasps Gek's hand firmly in a farewell.


----------



## Animus (Jul 26, 2006)

OOC: OK, now that you've set your marching order...

Notice checks for Shadow, Hoborne, Adrian, Aaron, Qualos  (1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+1=19)


			
				Box Text said:
			
		

> You stop. Something seemed to have moved ahead, but you are not sure what. You inch a little closer, and then it shows itself. A creature more than 20 feet long and easily over 1000 pounds rushes from out of the sewer water...



Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Adrian, Aaron, Qualos (1d20+2=15, 1d20+3=4, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+3=9)
Croc's init (1d20+1=8) 
You all react for battle as a humongous crocodile lunges from out of the sewer water to attack!

Map:

```
----------------------------------------------------------
Q D H            CCC
  S A            CCC
                 CCC
-----------------------------------------------------------
```
Note: Giant crocodile is 60 ft in front.


----------



## sukael (Jul 26, 2006)

Adrian mutters a particularly handy curse in Infernal as he twists his hands together, readying a spell.

OOC: Ready action to cast _scorching ray_ at the croc if it comes within 30 feet.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2006)

Shadow will draw her bow and take a (5') step back before firing at the croc.

[sblock=OOC]MW Composite Longbow      +4       1d8      20x3
It's flat footed, but I'm not close enough for a sneak attack [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 26, 2006)

*Qualos hp:22/ac:24*

Qualos comes up front he asks "can I?" with a little laugh he advances and will strike the first croc that attacks him. Longsword in hand he advances his fur raises as he get into 5' to the crocs.



Longsword (MW) +8     1d8+3      19-20/x2
AC +24


----------



## Andor (Jul 26, 2006)

Aaron swings his shield to the ready and snatchs a wand from it's holster on his hip. He point's it at the croc but only a few sparks dribble weakly from the tip of the wand. "Shag'at Mol!"* He curses.

[sblock="OOC:"]*Cannot be translated from Orc due to Erics grandma. Rolled a 13 on Use Magic Device check, technically a 15 since I forgot to add the Artiisan bonus, but it still fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 27, 2006)

*Round 1*

Adrian readies to cast a spell...

Aaron readies his shield and attempts to use a wand but fails to invoke its magic.

Shadow attacks the giant crocodile and damages it (1d20+4=15, 1d8=3).

The crocodile charges, triggering Adrian's action.

Adrian shoots a scorching ray (1d20+2=22, 4d6=13).

The giant croc charges Hoborne (1d20+13=25, 2d8+12=23).

Qualos attacks the giant croc 1d20+8=16, 1d8+3=9 

Map:
H Hoborne
D Adrian
A Aaron
S Shadow
Q Qualos
C Giant Crocodile

```
----------------------------------------------------------
  D H CCC
  S A CCC
     QCCC
-----------------------------------------------------------
```
Note: Giant crocodile is 10 ft in front

[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Adrian:		17	0	17 
Hoborne: 	21	23	-2
Qualos:		22	0	22
Giant Croc:	?	25	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jul 28, 2006)

"Frell" Aaron slips the wand between his teeth and draws his flail swinging a viscious blow down on the crocs head. 

*OOC:* I seemed to have issues with the dice roller, so I'll let you do it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 28, 2006)

Qualos concentrating on his target dont see Hoborne getting a fatal blow, he snarls with anger at the croc showing his theeths  'Fear me your stupid animals!' he shouts  rising his sword to strike again.


Intimidate +5
Longsword (MW) +8 1d8+3 19-20/x2
AC +24


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Shari takes another step back, an a crystial materializes and fires at the crock.

OOC: Crystal Shard, expending Focus to raise the manifester level, and spending 3 PP for +4 to hit touch attack, 3d6 damage


----------



## Animus (Jul 30, 2006)

Aaron attacks the giant crocodile (1d20+5=18, 1d8+2=8), hurting it. 

Shadow fires a crystal at the crocodile (1d20+4=18, 3d6=7), hurting it.

Adrian steps up and tries to bandage Hoborne (1d20-1=19), managing to stabilize him.

The giant croc bites at Qualos (1d20+11=18, 2d8+12=23), but misses.

(OOC: Qualos, it is one huge sized crocodile, not many regular ones. Intimidate in combat 
is a standard action, so I assume you would attack instead, given the circumstances).
Qualos attacks the giant crocodile (1d20+8=26, 1d8+3=4) 

Map:
H Hoborne
D Adrian
A Aaron
S Shadow
Q Qualos
C Giant Crocodile

```
----------------------------------------------------------
  D H CCC
 S  A CCC
     QCCC
-----------------------------------------------------------
```
Note: Giant crocodile is 10 ft in front

[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Adrian:		17	0	17 
Hoborne: 	21	23	-2
Qualos:		22	0	22
Giant Croc:	?	39	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 30, 2006)

Qualos swings his arm in a wide arch attacking the croc again

Animus: [sblock]


			
				Animus said:
			
		

> (OOC: Qualos, it is one huge sized crocodile, not many regular ones. Intimidate in combat
> is a standard action, so I assume you would attack instead, given the circumstances).




Whops!   sorry about that. Your right, though. Qualos prefer get the kill then snarling them away

[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoborne lies on the ground.

OOC:  [sblock]Sorry I have been gone...unexpected internet outage since Tuesday.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

Shadow motions and another shard flies at the croc

OOC: 2PP this time, so only 2d6.  Hoborne, you're negitive and bleeding unless you stabilized, you got knocked out in the first round.


----------



## Animus (Jul 31, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shadow motions and another shard flies at the croc
> 
> OOC: 2PP this time, so only 2d6.  Hoborne, you're negitive and bleeding unless you stabilized, you got knocked out in the first round.




OOC: Adrian stabilized Hoborne last round.


----------



## Andor (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron swings at the croc again trying to give it an impromptu nostrilectomy. "How is he?" he shouts between blows and dodging.


----------



## Animus (Aug 2, 2006)

*Round 3*

Aaron swings at the giant crocodile (1d20+5=23, 1d8+2=6), hurting it. 

Shadow Fires another crystal (1d20+4=8, 2d6=7), but misses completely. 

Adrian spends the round pouring a CLW potion down Hoborne's throat (1d8+1=8).

Hoborne is conscious...

The giant croc bites at Qualos (1d20+11=13, 2d8+12=24), but misses again.

Qualos swings at the giant croc (1d20+8=17, 1d8+3=8), hurting it.

Map:
H Hoborne
D Adrian
A Aaron
S Shadow
Q Qualos
C Giant Crocodile

```
----------------------------------------------------------
   DH CCC
 S  A CCC
     QCCC
-----------------------------------------------------------
```
Note: Giant crocodile is engaging Qualos.

[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Adrian:		17	0	17 
Hoborne: 	21	15	6
Qualos:		22	0	22
Giant Croc:	?	53	severely wounded
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 2, 2006)

Qualos looks how the croc he is fighting twitches a second in pain 'Im gonna make some boots with yeah stupid croc!' He again swings his sword at the croc


----------



## Andor (Aug 2, 2006)

*Good idea*

"Die you stupid handbag-to-be! We're going into the jungle and could all use new boots!" Aaron cries as he swing a viscious blow at the crocs eyes.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Shari returns to firing her bow, looking for a good spot to hit.

OOC:Longbow +4, 1d8, 20x2.  Might be filing into melee for -4 to hit.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 2, 2006)

From the ground, huddled in to a defensive little ball, Hoborne casts a spell on himself.

OOC: cure light wounds defensively, Concentration +11


----------



## Animus (Aug 4, 2006)

*Round 4*

Aaron attacks the giant croc (1d20+5=14, 1d8+2=10), but his sword bouces off the croc's hide.

Shadow shoots at the giant crocodile into melee (1d20+4=22, 1d8=7).

The giant crocodile lurches one last time and then drops, laying still as death.

Combat over.


[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Adrian:		17	0	17 
Hoborne: 	21	15	6
Qualos:		22	0	22
Giant Croc:	?	60	dead
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Aug 4, 2006)

"Fhobuurn..." Aaron pauses then replaces his flail in it's hanger, extracts the wand from his mouth and sets it back into it's holster and refastens it's retaining strap. "Bleh. Excuse me. Hoburn do you need more healing? Resonable rates." Aaron grins as he half-draws a scroll from his bandolier.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Shari puts away her bow and looks to see that Hoburn is ok.  Then she heads to recover the arrows she fired.  "That's a big croc.  Ain't seen nothin like that before."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shari puts away her bow and looks to see that Hoburn is ok.  Then she heads to recover the arrows she fired.  "That's a big croc.  Ain't seen nothin like that before."




The croc suddenly falls to the ground dying 'bah!' he shouts hitting the beast skull with his sword just to be sure. He sheets his weapon and tries to grab some air as he suddenly feels the stress of fighting 'Big nasty thing he?' 'hey Hob! you look terrible what happend?!'


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 4, 2006)

"Apparently I looked quite tastey.  However I should be fine."

Hoborne then casts a spell on himself (lesser vigor) and many of his wounds begin to close.


----------



## Animus (Aug 10, 2006)

*Box Text*


> The fight over, you clean up and heal up. After that you continue on your way through the sewers. After an hour or so, you see light at the end of the tunnel...




Preparations?


----------



## Andor (Aug 13, 2006)

Prepare to dodge the oncoming train? *

"Well this looks promising, or at least different. Anyone know where we are?"



*(ooc joke)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 13, 2006)

Qualos snifs the air and walk to the exit taking a look on the suroundings outside.

Spot +1


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Shadow nods, "Shh, let me see if it's safe to emerge."

She quietly sneaks forward towards the light, carefully looking around and listening for any unusual noises.


----------



## Animus (Aug 14, 2006)

Shadow's Notice check (1d20+6=12)


			
				Box Text said:
			
		

> As you exit the sewers you feel the heat of the Xen'Drik jungle. Jungle sprawls before you. You hear the chirping of the exotic birds of the locale. You see different types of vermin crawling on the ground and in the trees. The sewer flows into a small creek, which winds into the thick jungle about 100 feet away.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Shadow waves to her companions, "Looks like we've hit the Jungle. Seems perty safe fer now."


----------



## Andor (Aug 16, 2006)

Aaron emerges into the sunlight and peers around sneezeing. "Safe except for the heat. 10 minuetes of this and I'll be casting chill metal on my cod piece."


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

"Oh, come now.  This ain't nothin'" Shadow says as she rolls up her sleaves and unbottons a botton from her blouse.  "A lil' heat never hurn no'one, ya'know?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 16, 2006)

Hoborne steps out to the entrance with Shadow and peers out into the jungle.  

"Now, shall we find a place in this jungle to make a base of operation while we try and get to the bottom of your troubles?"


----------



## Andor (Aug 18, 2006)

Aaron gives Shadows unbuttoned blouse a friendly leer. "You call that a little heat?" He takes off his broad brimmed hat and fans himself with it for a moment. Then he heaves a dramatic sigh "But I suppose Hobourne has the right idea for now. Onward then." He replaces his hat, reshoulders his pack and draws his dagger to deal with vines and other jungle hazards.


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Shadow rolls her eyes at the comment, but does smile a bit.  "Y'all the jungle experts, lead on."


----------



## Animus (Aug 18, 2006)

Box Text said:
			
		

> It is not too long before you find a suitable small clearing in the jungle to set up. It is early morning still, so it'd not too hot, but you haven't slept, and rest would feel real good at the moment.




Unless you don't want to rest   ?


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Shadow stiffles a yawn.  "Think we kin take a break?  I kin use a quick nap."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shadow stiffles a yawn.  "Think we kin take a break?  I kin use a quick nap."




'yes, sure i can take the first watch' with that Qualos goes to walk the perimeter


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Shari finds a soft place to sit and sits down to rest her weary body.  "I'm so sorry ta bring this on ya all.  Ye're too kind to be helpin a stranger such as me."


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 21, 2006)

Hoborne sets his back against a tree, settling in.

"Mysterious strangers, sewer escapes, jungle adventures...which among us expected any less when coming to Xen'drik?"


----------



## Andor (Aug 22, 2006)

Aaron leans his shield against a tree and sits down reclining against it. He covers a yawn with his hand. "I dunno. I was rather hoping to work the rune covered ruins and exotic artefactes into it somewhere."


----------



## Animus (Aug 22, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> _The next 4 hours are hot. And sticky. But somehow you manage to rest. Critters of the jungle come and observe you throughout the day, but none come so close as the clearing. With the sun still ascending the sky, you are all rested. You do know that to regain spells, you'll need more rest, but at least you won't be fatigued._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shari finds a soft place to sit and sits down to rest her weary body.  "I'm so sorry ta bring this on ya all.  Ye're too kind to be helpin a stranger such as me."






			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Hoborne sets his back against a tree, settling in.
> 
> "Mysterious strangers, sewer escapes, jungle adventures...which among us expected any less when coming to Xen'drik?"





'It's fine for me' 'Xen'drik is a place of adventure and im willing to take this one to the end' 'whatever that comes to be' 'you have any plans miss?' Qualos looks at Shari and the rest of the group 'It seems we are fully rested again' 'its getting late so i dont know if you people want to camp a bit further into the jungle or do we camp here at the sewer exit?' 'Im up to eigther'


----------



## Animus (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: [sblock]
Bront wanted a shorter rest time. You can have that, and you will be rested but there won't be any spells refreshed. Is that what the group wants?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

"Well, I think when we've found a good place fer tha night, we kin talk more.  I think I owe ya'll that," Shari says.  "But I think we're best tryin' ta move durnin tha day and campin at night."

OOC: AKA, rest a few hours, then move, then sleep the night.


----------



## Animus (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Ok, I'll reset. I'm editing the post up thread to reflect this change.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

"We should find a restin' spot away from here fer tha night," Shari says.  "N' keep our eyes out fer a good place ta stay fer a while, if we're gonna try ta make this home fer a bit."


----------



## Andor (Aug 29, 2006)

"Good idea. Someplace defensible. And if we find any natives try not to antagonize them. The last thing I want is Drow dropping scorpians down my trews in the middle of the night."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 29, 2006)

'If any guarding needed, you tell me and i take the midle watch' 'anyone has some alarm spell or device?' 'could be good to set up one when we are resting' 'the jungle hides to many beast and we should be carefull' he sitts down on a root of a huge tree and licks his lipps 'ehh anyone hungry?'  

ooc: [sblock] im a bit lost on the timeline. We are resting for the night, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

OOC: No, we're just finished a bit of resting for the day, and continuing on.


----------



## Animus (Sep 1, 2006)

*Box Text:*_



You spend the rest of the daylight hours moving away from Stormreach further into the jungle to find a safe place to rest. The day is extremely hot. Fortunately for you, the sun is now going down, and you've managed to find a clearing that sits at a higher elevation than the immediate surrounding area, making it easier to guard...

Click to expand...


_


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2006)

Shari helps setting up a fire for camp, and works on making a meal from what ever she can.

Later in the eve, "I think ya'all deserve to know the whole truth.  It ain't much dif'rent from what I told ya, but there is more to it.  Ya see, I'm Kalashtar.  My folks tought a school for the mentaly gifted.  I still don't know why the Dreamin' Dark's after me, but I thought y'all aughta know givin ya bin so kind and all."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think ya'all deserve to know the whole truth.  It ain't much dif'rent from what I told ya, but there is more to it.  Ya see, I'm Kalashtar.  My folks tought a school for the mentaly gifted.  I still don't know why the Dreamin' Dark's after me, but I thought y'all aughta know givin ya bin so kind and all."




Qualos eyes wide open moves his hand toeard the pommel of his weapon 'Kalashtar you say? I've heard of you people before... mind trickers, soul eaters! I heard! Are you one of those that call themselfs Inspired?' 'Speak true or face my blade!'  he snarls and spits as he talks.

Gm: [sblock]Intimidate +5 if you want to apply any stat.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Qualos eyes wide open moves his hand toeard the pommel of his weapon 'Kalashtar you say? I've heard of you people before... mind trickers, soul eaters! I heard! Are you one of those that call themselfs Inspired?' 'Speak true or face my blade!'  he snarls and spits as he talks.
> 
> Gm: [sblock]Intimidate +5 if you want to apply any stat.[/sblock]



Shari rolls her eyes and sighs.  "No, tha Inspired are those we fight against.  They're tha Dreaming Dark.  'sides, ya think I'd just tell y'all I'm the enemy like that?"

Shari turns her head away.  "If ya feel that way 'bout it though, I'll be leavin in tha mornin'"


----------



## Andor (Sep 4, 2006)

Aaron doesn't bother to look up as he polishes his flail against the corruption of the jungle. "Nah. Mind you I seem to recall the Inspired are what the rulers of Reirdra call themselves, and you lot are supposed to be some kind of rebels. On the other hand I've heard some odd stories about guildsmen who've been hired by those Inspired and came back with some confused memories." He pauses to inspect the gleaming links then starts to coat the weapon with a preservative oil. "I'm not terribly inclined to trust any being that wants to rewrite my memories."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shari rolls her eyes and sighs.  "No, tha Inspired are those we fight against.  They're tha Dreaming Dark.  'sides, ya think I'd just tell y'all I'm the enemy like that?"
> 
> Shari turns her head away.  "If ya feel that way 'bout it though, I'll be leavin in tha mornin'"




'ah.... I understand' he says as he sits down again embarrassed of his little knowledge of the world 'so we are fighting the Inspired?' 'thats good, thats good' 'I heard at the bar once that those guys are not to friendly' 'and im sorry Shari i have a volatile temper'


----------



## Animus (Sep 8, 2006)

Box Text said:
			
		

> As day transforms into night, the temperature drops, though not too much. It is still muggy. But it is a more bearable muggy. You settle in to your watch routine.
> 
> The creatures of the night chirp, wail, and hoot. The odd lizard or monkey scurries close enough to the clearing to catch a glimpse of you, but then retreats quickly. The sky overhead is clear. You can see the constellations clearly tonight.
> 
> The first watch comes and goes uneventfully. Qualos is awakened for his watch. He lopes about, as is the wont of some of his kind. Then, he catches a sniff of something unfamiliar and spots a very slender humanoid figure out of the corner of his eye...



Qualos's Notice check (1d20+1=19)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 8, 2006)

'Hey! guys wake up!' 'Hey you! stand still and I will not make you any harm!' 'Who are you? and what do you do wandering around at night?' he unsheets his Flail trying to trip the humanoid and jump him if he tries to run away.
Intimidate  +8


----------



## Andor (Sep 13, 2006)

*Mrrphggle?*

Aaron mumbles into his hat then leaps to his feat slamming his head into an overhanging branch. He shouts a profanity in orcish that cannot be translitterated in english and staggers in a small circle snatching his hat off his face.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Shari rolls up to see what's about, though she does not do much more than that.  She tries to gain psionic focus.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Hpbprne reaches for his spear, crouching low, scanning the treeline for intruders.


----------



## Animus (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC:

Hey guys. My home computer is having issues, so my presence has been spotty of late. I'm trying to get the issues fixed. I'm at my sister's house checking email today. In the mean time, I'll post as often as I can. And there will be an official update tommorrow morning. I promise.


----------



## Animus (Sep 16, 2006)

[sblock=Qualos]
None of the drow are within combat range of you. I assume you yell something, but you have a surprise round _and_ a regular round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=All]
Here's the map and your inits. You have the chance to adjust your actions if you feel it is appropriate. I'll update Monday or Tuesday.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]
Surprise round: Qualos yells, drow not ready.

Round 1:

[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) (1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron and Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   | 8 | X |   | X |   |   |   | X | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | 7 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   | S | cf| H |   |   |   | X | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   | 6 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X | 3 |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | 1 |   | 2 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

After Round 1, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	0	15
Aaron:		17	0	17
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	0	21
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 16, 2006)

'Dont ignore me your tunnel elf!' Qualos uses his advantage and runs towards the unalert elf drawing his longsword on the way trying to hit the sneaky enemy 'yaaarrrr!'

To hit +14 

Ooc GM: [sblock]
surprise round: double move to H/15
regular round: draw weapon and attack
1- Aaron is not at the map 2- You cant have the drows and Aaron with the same init i think.
3- Are Qualos rested so he can uses his shifter traits? [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: Did I get my focus?

Shadow stands up and draws a bow while she pulls up her Force Screen.

OOC: Spend 1 PP, +4 AC from force Screen.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 17, 2006)

Hoborne stands, shifts, and holds out his spear, ready to strike any drow that come within range.

ooc: [sblock]I ready my spear against a charge.  I also have combat reflexes and get 4 attacks of opportunity a round while shifted.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey all,

I have the update ready. I just need a standard action from Aaron, because noone but Qualos got a surprise round, so we''re in to regular rounds now.


----------



## Animus (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=Aaron]
What is your standard action for round 1?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Qualos]
A surprise round is a standard action only. You can draw a weapon while moving if you 

have a BAB of +1 or greater (which all of you have).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]
Surprise round: Qualos yells and moves, drow not ready.

Round 1:

[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne stands, drawing his spear, readying against a charge.

Shadow's  Concentration (1d20+6=20).
Gaining her focus, Shadow stands up, drawing her bow, while manifesting a force screen.

Aaron stands up and ???.

The drow warriors shoot blow darts at Hoborne, Qualos, Qualos, Aaron, Shadow, Shadow (1d20+3=6, 1d2=2, 1d20+3=22, 1d2=2, 1d20+3=19, 1d2=2, 1d20+3=15, 1d2=2, 1d20+3=17, 1d2=1, 1d20+3=20, 1d2=2). Shadow takes 2 points of damage and fails the Fort save (1d20+1=8), falling unconscious.

Qualos moves to H15 and misses.  

Drow sgts blow darts at Hoborne and Aaron (1d20+6=22, 1d2=1, 1d20+6=24, 1d2=1), damaging Hobornse for 1 point and Aaron for 1 point. Hoborne stays up on his feet but Aaron falls (1d20+5=22, 1d20+2=10). 
[/sblock]


[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | 7 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   |   |   | S | cf| H |   |   |   | X | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   | 6 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X | 3 |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X | 1 | X | 2 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

After Round 1, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 23, 2006)

Hoborne, seeing his two companions near the fire fall unconscious, looks suprised.

He calls out to his last remaining companion, "Qualos, we have a problem!"

Hoborne then takes one hand off of his spear, makes some motions, and fog starts to seemingly emanate from the campfire, concealing both him and his fallen comrades. 

OOC: Cast Fog Cloud, centered on campfire.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 25, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> "Qualos, we have a problem!"




*Damn!*

Qualos runs towads the fog


----------



## Andor (Sep 26, 2006)

Aaron yanks his hat off his face and stoops to strap on his shield and draw his flail, grateful for the cover of the fog. "Wait!"  he yells "We don't want to pick a fight with the locals! Or are we already dead?" he adds trailing off in a mumble.. "Wen few tol quial!"* he shouts desperately.

OOC: *Translated from Giant "We didn't come here to fight!"


----------



## Andor (Sep 26, 2006)

*OOC:*

Oops. Guess that happened before I got knocked out. Sorry I'm late, we had a crazy week at work.


----------



## Animus (Sep 27, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> Oops. Guess that happened before I got knocked out. Sorry I'm late, we had a crazy week at work.




No problem. Update coming today when I get to a decently working computer.


----------



## Animus (Sep 28, 2006)

*Round 2*

OOC: So a decent computer seems hard to come by where I live. Sheesh!

[sblock=Mechanics]

Round 2:

[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne casts _Fog Cloud_.

Shadow is unconscious.

Aaron is unconscious.

The drow warriors #2 and 3 blow darts at Qualos (1d20+3=20, 1d2=2, 1d20+3=4, 1d2=2), missing him.

Drow #4 drops his blow gun, draws his scimitar and slices at Qualos (1d20+2=9, 1d6=1), missing him.

The rest of the drow warriors move in to engage the conscious foes.

Qualos moves into the fog next to Hoborne.  

Drow sgts shout something in drow but stay put.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | 7 | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o |   | A |   |   | o | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   | o |   | S | cf| H | Q |   | o | X | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   | o |   | 6 |   |   | 2 |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X | 1 | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 2, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoborne drops his longspear and draws his club.  Just before he swings it he shifts, his muscles tightening and his legs slightly lengthening.  He swings the club at the Drow engaging both him and Qualos.  He then starts to work around the drow, moving toward his fallen comrades.

"Let's take this one out then try and help our others."

OOC:  [sblock]Swing the club (+3 attack, 1d6 damage)  5 ft. step to square H10[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 29, 2006)

'cut him down' Qualos attacks the drow he can feel is right beside him


----------



## Animus (Oct 3, 2006)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Mechanics]

Round 2:

[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne 5-ft steps and attacks the drow warrior (1d20+3=13, 1d6=3), missing with his club.

Shadow is unconscious.

Aaron is unconscious.

The drow warriors move. #6 and #7 move to bind up Aaron and Shadow. The rest move in to subdue the shifters. They attack Hoborne, Qualos and Qualos. (1d20+3=12, 1d6+1=7, 1d20+3=9, 1d6+1=4, 1d20+3=20, 1d6+1=7) with a flurry of scimitar blades, but they all miss. 

Drow #4 stands still.

Qualos slashes at drow #2 (1d20+8=12, 1d8+3=9), missing him.   

Drow sgts stay put.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | 7 | A |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   | o |   | S | cf|   | Q | 5 | o | X | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   | o |   | 6 |   | H | 2 | 3 | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X | 1 | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 3, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 4, 2006)

Blinded by his fury Qualos let the animal take control of him again, his skin gets thiker and his fur longer. Some gutural sound comes from his troath as he tries to attack the enemies around him.

ooc: [sblock]Shif if he can. im not sure if he did get the needed rest for it. If he cant he will attack the same taget as last. Qualos is frustradet.[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoborne continues to try and beat the drow he is next to.


----------



## Andor (Oct 9, 2006)

Aaron mumbles something in orcish as he snores away.


----------



## Animus (Oct 10, 2006)

*Round 4*

[sblock=Mechanics]


[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne 5-ft steps and clubs the drow (1d20+3=20, 1d6=6), putting him down.

Shadow is unconscious.

Aaron is unconscious.

The drow warriors move. #6 and #7 bind up Aaron and Shadow. #3 and #5 swing with their scimitars #3 on Hoborne and #5 on Qualos (1d20+5=15, 1d6=2, 1d20+5=16, 1d6=3), but both manage to miss, hitting armor but nothing else.

Drow #4 stands still.

Qualos slashes at #5 (1d20+8=15, 1d8+3=10), slicing open his neck.

Drow sgts stay put.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | 7 | A |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   | o |   | S | cf|   | Q |   | o | X | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   | o |   | 6 | 3 | H |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X | 1 | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 4, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 10, 2006)

Qualos moves to I9 and attacks drwo #3.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 10, 2006)

Hoborne turns and attacks the drow behind him.


----------



## Animus (Oct 12, 2006)

*Round 5*

[sblock=Mechanics]


[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne clubs the drow #3 (1d20+3=14, 1d6=5), missing him.

Shadow is unconscious.

Aaron is unconscious.

The drow warriors move. #6 and #7 drag Aaron and Shadow away. 

#3 slices at Hoborne (1d20+3=16, 1d6=3), catching his armor but nothing else. 

Drow #4 double moves to retreat.

Qualos attacks #3 (1d20+8=12, 1d8+3=6), missing him. 

Drow sgts move away.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 4 |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | 8 | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   | 7 | AX|   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   | cf| Q |   |   | o | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   | 6 | S |   |   | o |   |   | 3 | H |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 5, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 12, 2006)

Unable to tell what is going on with his companions, Hoborne continues to attack the drow he is faced with.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 13, 2006)

Qualos unable to see outside the fog and sensing a enemy at his side attacks the drow.


----------



## Animus (Oct 13, 2006)

*Round 6*

[sblock=Note on distances]
The (+x ft n/s/e/w) nomenclature means that they are x ft from where they are on the map.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne clubs the drow (1d20+3=17, 1d6=1), doing a minimum amount of damage to him. 

Shadow is unconscious.

Aaron is unconscious.

The drow warriors move. #6 and #7 drag Aaron and Shadow away (+30 ft w). 

#3 slashes at Hoborne (1d20+3=15, 1d6=6), but Hoborne manages to dodge his blow.

Drow #4 double moves to retreat (+30 ft w).

Qualos slices at the drow warrior. (1d20+8=27, 1d8+3=4)
(*threat* confirm: confirm (1d20+8=19, 1d8+3=4) *yes*),
beheading the drow warrior with his mighty swing.

Drow sgts shout something and move away (+30 ft w).

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | 8 | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   | 7 | AX|   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   | cf| Q |   |   | o | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   | 6 | S |   |   | o |   |   |   | H |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   | X |   |   | o |   |   |   |   | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   | 1 |   |   |   |   | o | o |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   | o | o |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   | X |   | X |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 6, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13 (unc.)
Aaron:		17	1	16 (unc.)
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 18, 2006)

Qualos continues attacking the same drow


----------



## Animus (Oct 18, 2006)

Qualos:
[sblock=OOC] I just relized that #3 wasn't removed fom the map like he should have been. You killed him.[/sblock]

In other news, my computer is back to normal (yay!).


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 18, 2006)

Hoborne moves through the mist, towards his fallen companions.  Not finding them in the mist, he keeps walking until he leaves the confines of the mist.

Seeing his friends in the custody of the drow, Hoborne closes with Shadow's captor and says "Qualos!  They others are being taken! Follow my voice!"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 18, 2006)

*edited****

Qualos suddenly realizes that its awfull quiet around him and listen to his sorrundings trying to hear something to move towards the sound 'hey! where are you guys!' he sheets his weapon wiping some blood with his pants

Listen +1 (wis)


----------



## Animus (Oct 20, 2006)

*Round 7*

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Hoborne moves and is able to see the drow dragging his friends away and moves some more, next to #6.

Fort saves for Aaron, Shadow (1d20+2=17, 1d20+1=19)

Shadow is waking and will be conscious next round.

Aaron is waking and will be conscious next round.

The drow warriors move. #6 lets go of Shadow, draws his scimitar and slashes at Hoborne (1d20+2=13, 1d6=4), but Hoborne ducks out of the way. 

#7 drags Aaron away (+55 ft w). 

Drow #4 moves to attack and slices at Hoborne (1d20+2=10, 1d6=3), completely missing him. 

Qualos listens and hears the sounds of something being dragged off to the west, and then moves out of the fog.

Drow sgts shout something and continue to move away (+55 ft w).

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | 7 | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  | 1 |   |   |   |   |   | 6 | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 4 | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 7, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13
Aaron:		17	1	16
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Oct 26, 2006)

Um, guys, you still there?


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: I'm unconsious.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 26, 2006)

animus said:
			
		

> Qualos listens and hears the sounds of something being dragged off to the west.




Qualos will walks towards the sound until he get out of the fog 'hey! is there nobody here?!'

ooc: [sblock]
Qualos does a double move of  60' using his whole round moving towards the sound

Sorry about the delay, I just openen this thread to find out that you had posted. seems like the autoreply thing of ENWORLD has not ben working for this game. Im going to re-subscribe.[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 26, 2006)

Hoborne moves up to the drow dragging away Shadow and beats him with his club.


----------



## Andor (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaron has that dream with the pickles.


----------



## Animus (Oct 27, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Hoborne moves up to the drow dragging away Shadow and beats him with his club.



[sblock=Hoborne]
At the precise moment, you only have a standard action, based on your previous response upthread, so you can only move 30 ft or perform some other standard action. Also, you are 30 ft away from the unconscious Shadow, so the best you could do is move and end your turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Oct 27, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Qualos will walks towards the sound until he get out of the fog 'hey! is there nobody here?!'
> 
> ooc: [sblock]
> Qualos does a double move of  60' using his whole round moving towards the sound
> ...




[sblock=Qualos]
Before you asked for a listen check, which is a standard action. You only had a move action left, which you could use to move 30 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock]Sorry, I thought we were already on the next round.  I want to use my movement (which is 40 ft.  I shifted a few rounds back) to close with the drow as my last move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Oct 31, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sorry, I thought we were already on the next round.  I want to use my movement (which is 40 ft.  I shifted a few rounds back) to close with the drow as my last move action.[/sblock]




Gotcha. Still waiting for Qualos, but will move on if I don't hear from him by tommorrow.


----------



## Animus (Nov 1, 2006)

OOC:

Guys,

Hoborne's movement rate changed some things about the last round. I edited the post upthread. Please read it and respond accordingly.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 3, 2006)

ooc: [sblock]Im sorry im a bit confused. Do i got one move action left now? If so Qualos will move towards the nearest sound he hears, when he clears the fog he will try to spot the enemy or their sound and do double moves until he catches the badguys[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Nov 6, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> ooc: [sblock]Im sorry im a bit confused. Do i got one move action left now? If so Qualos will move towards the nearest sound he hears, when he clears the fog he will try to spot the enemy or their sound and do double moves until he catches the badguys[/sblock]



[sblock=Qualos]
I realize now how my map can be confusing in this case. But yes, you have a move action left. And your action is noted. I will adjust accordingly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Nov 7, 2006)

Just an update,

Things are now straight for the actions in round 7. Shadow and Aaron are waking from their slumber and will be able to act in round 8. Relative to their current position on the map, drow sgts #1, #8, drow warrior #7, and Aaron are 25 ft further west. When I have the time(probably during my lunch tommorrow), I promise to fix the map.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2006)

Shadow stirs in her slumber silently.


----------



## Animus (Nov 9, 2006)

*Round 8 beginning*

Here's the map. Shadow and Aaron are conscious but prone at the beginning of this round. Actions please.


```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | 7 | A |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  | 1 |   |   |   |   |   | 6 | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 4 | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 9, 2006)

Qualos draws his weapon once again and attacks #6


----------



## Andor (Nov 9, 2006)

Aaron stares groggily up at the drow above him and says *"Is it too late to say 'We come in peace'?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hoborne takes his club to the drow that had been draggin Shadow away.  He turns to Qualos, "The other drow have the other one, out in the woods."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2006)

*Shadow AC: 18 (Force Screen)*

Shadow rolls away from the drow near her and stands up, drawing her rapier.  She absentmindedly rubs her hand by her neck where she was hit by the blowgun.  She looks around, a little paniced.

OOC: Withdraw action, hopefully you'll let me draw a weapon durring that, if not, ignore that part.


----------



## Animus (Nov 14, 2006)

*Round 8*

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]

Hoborne clubs drow #6 (1d20+3=21, 1d6=1), doing minimum damage. 

Shadow crawls away from the drow, drawing her weapon, and manifests a Force Screen.

Aaron appeals to the drow for mercy.

slashes at Hoborne and Shadow (1d20+2=11, 1d6=4, 1d20+2=20, 1d6=1). Shadow takes minimum damage.

#7 releases Aaron and draws his scimitar, pointing it a Aaron threateningly. 

Qualos attacks drow #6 (1d20+8=16, 1d8+3=7), putting him down.

Drow sgt #1 moves towards Qualos, drawing his scimitar. #8 stands and does nothing.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | 7 | A |   |   |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 4 | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 8, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13
Aaron:		17	1	16
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 14, 2006)

Qualos sees that the drow approaching him is of a higher rank. He crunches and put himself in a defensive stance. He will attack the drow if he get attacked.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 14, 2006)

Hoborne defensively casts a spell, trying to hasten the end of the fight.

OOC: Cast Produce Flame defensively (+11)


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

Shadow will walk around towards a drow (#4) and get close to a flanking position, striking at it with her rapier.

OOC: Move H9>I9>J9>K8>K7>J6 (should be ok) Force screen should have been up from the begining of the battle, but no biggie. Shadow has a incredable +2 to hit, and does a massive 1d6, normal crit (18-20/x2) for a rapier.


----------



## Andor (Nov 20, 2006)

Aaron cautiously rises to his feet. "Aaaa... Gatulumb tuul frzznish?* How about common? Do you understand me now?"

*OCC:* * Err... Do you understand this lanuage? (In Giant) 
     : Aaron will use Total Defense as he stands up. This make his AC 19, since he doesn't have his shield.


----------



## Animus (Nov 22, 2006)

*Round 9*

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]

Hoborne casts _Produce Flame_, Casting defensively DC 16 (1d20+11=30) . 

Shadow moves and stabs at the drow flanking (1d20+4=24, 1d6=5) (*Confirm?* (1d20+4=8, 1d6=5) No), stabbing him through the heart.

Aaron appeals to the drow for mercy, standing up this time. The drow attacks Aaron (1d20+2=5, 1d6=5) as he stands but misses. 

#7 says in drow "there is no peace," as he  attacks Aaron (1d20+2=3, 1d6=5) again, but Aaron ducks out of the way.

Qualos readies to attack the drow that's approaching, and does indeed gets his chance to attack the drow (1d20+8=22, 1d8+3=10), wounding him badly. 

Drow sgt #1 slashes at Qualos with his scimitar (1d20+9=14, 1d6+3=7), managing to clash blades but nothing else.

#8 draws a club and clubs Aaron (1d20+5=23, 1d6+2=4), bludgeoning him some.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | 7 | A |   |   |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   | S |   | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 9, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13
Aaron:		17	5	16
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
Drow #1         ?       10      ?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 22, 2006)

'Yarrrrrr! Die your scum!'
Qualos attacks the Sargent again


----------



## Andor (Nov 23, 2006)

Aaron manuevers to reduce the odds against him as he draws his flail from his belt. "Fine. Have it your way then. *THARASHK!*" he yells as he swings at Drow #7.

*OCC:* Aaron 5' steps to G2 and swings at +5 for 1d8+2.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 23, 2006)

Hoborne moves past Shadow, next to Aaron, and swings the ball of fire in his hand at the face of one of the drow (#7) facing off against the recent captaive.

OOC: Move to G2, Touch attack +2, Flame 1d6+3


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2006)

Shadow moves up behind draw #1 (to E7 Via F6) and stabs at him.

OOC: don't forget 1d6 sneak attack damage when flanking.


----------



## Animus (Nov 27, 2006)

*Round 10*

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]

Hoborne attempts a Touch attack on drow #7 (1d20+2=9, 1d6+3=6) with his flame, but misses him completely.

Shadow flanks and stabs at drow #1 (1d20+4=13, 2d6=6), but misses him.

Aaron swings at drow #7 (1d20+5=15, 1d8+2=10), slicing his neck and killing him.

Qualos swings at the drow sgt again (1d20+8=26, 1d8+3=6), this time beheading him.

#8 clubs at Aaron (1d20+4=12, 1d6=5), missing him.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   |   | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | 8 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  | A | H |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

After Round 10, here is the status:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13
Aaron:		17	5	12
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 27, 2006)

OOC: What space is Drow 8 in?  How could he attack Aaron if he is in the space shown?


----------



## Animus (Nov 27, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> OOC: What space is Drow 8 in?  How could he attack Aaron if he is in the space shown?




OOC: My fault. He 5 ft stepped and attacked. It's fixed now.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 28, 2006)

Hoborne touches the flame in his hand to this drow, trying to burn him.  AFter he makes the attempt, the fire burns out.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 28, 2006)

Qualos makes a double move to F2


----------



## Andor (Nov 30, 2006)

Are Aarons status numbers right? They don't add up...


----------



## Animus (Nov 30, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> Are Aarons status numbers right? They don't add up...




My fault again. He should be at 12 hp. I'll fix.


----------



## Andor (Dec 1, 2006)

Aaron sidesteps to G1 and swings at Drow #8.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2006)

Shadow will move to C2 and manifest Crystal Shard at the remaining drow (#8)

OOC: +3 (before other modifiers) Ranged Touch attack, 2PP for 2d6 (+sneak attack if applicable).


----------



## Animus (Dec 5, 2006)

*Round 11*

[sblock=Mechanics]
[sblock=Initiative]
Inits for Shadow, Hoborne, Aaron, and 
Qualos (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=14) 
 Init for drow warriors (#2-7) (1d20+1=16)
Init for drow seargeants (#1 and 8) 
(1d20+2=9)

Order:
Hoborne
Shadow
Aaron
Drow warriors
Qualos
Drow sgts
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]

Hoborne attempts a touch attack on drow #8 (1d20+2=14, 1d6+3=8)  with his flame, burning him.

Shadow shoots a Crystal Shard into melee at drow #8 (1d20-1=14, 2d6=9), putting him down.

combat over.

[SBLOCK]
Legend:
S - Shadow
H - Hoborne
Q - Qualos
A - Aaron
# - Monsters/baddies
X - trees
cf - camp fire
o - fog cloud

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  | A | H |   |   |   |   |   |   | Q |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]

Here is the status after the combat is over:
[sblock=Status]

```
Full	Down	Current
---------------------------------------
Shadow: 	15	2	13
Aaron:		17	5	12
Qualos:		22	0	22 
Hoborne: 	21	1	20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 6, 2006)

*Qualos Shifter*

Qualos sitts down taking huge breaths of air as he tries to calm down, he is sweaty and you notice him quiet good as he smells. 'Damn sneaky bastards! They where on a hunting patrol wherent they?! he?' 'The day I dont try to kill them before they launch their attack I would be dead' 'mark my words these guys are not good news'... he looks around at his companions 'Are you all alright?' 'Aaron you seems bit bashed up'


----------



## Andor (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaron pulls the dart out of his neck and looks annoyedly at it for a moment then tucks it away in a spare pouch. He tenderly prods his ribs where the club hit him and winces, then he draws a scroll from it's pocket on the bandolier he wears. "Yes, a bit. But nothing I can't fix."  

He unrolls the scroll and reads it. The scroll dissolves in a glow of golden light which then flows into Aaron. healing his wounds.*

[sblock="OOC:"] *Assuming he makes his use magic device check, I belive DC 16 skill +11. Scroll is Cure light wounds cl 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Dec 6, 2006)

OOC:
Aaron's Use Magic Device (1d20+11=25), and Scroll CLW (1d8+1=9)


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2006)

"Seems even in tha Jungle we ain't safe.  Any sign of what they wanted?"

Shadow goes to investigate the bodies, looking in particular for any sign of the poison used on her.


----------



## Animus (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Shadow goes to investigate the bodies, looking in particular for any sign of the poison used on her._




[sblock=Shadow]
8 x blowgun, club
6 x scimitar, chitin shirt (stats as chain shirt)
2 x MW chitin shirt, MW scimitar, gems (100gp)

On the bodies there is a total of about 13 doses of poison (Weakened Drow Knockout Poison, Primary Fort DC 13 2d4 rounds, Secondary Fort DC 13 1d4 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Dec 7, 2006)

"They seemed to want us alive...no doubt for some dark ritual to their evil god."

Hoborne helps Shadow gather the goods from the bodies of the fallen drow.

"We best keep extra close watch tonight."


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2006)

[sblock=GM]Shadow will tuck away the poison if she can do so without being obvious.[/sblock]

"No sign of what they wanted," Shadow says, "Though a few got some fine gems on 'em.  Think we best hide the bodies and move on 'fore more come looking for 'em or the smell brings somethin' else 'round."


----------



## Andor (Dec 10, 2006)

"Good idea. I was hoping to avoid local trouble, but I suppose that was just fanciful thinking. Still we'd do best to avoid as much as we can. We may have beaten that little group but a whole tribe would do for us right quick I expect."


----------



## Animus (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Morning*



			
				Box Text said:
			
		

> With the corpses moved and concealed, you rest the remainder of the evening. You contemplate your past experiences (especially the previous night), and thank your lucky stars that you have lived to see today.




OOC:[sblock] Okay, time to level those characters if you haven't yet. Please edit your characters in the RG thread for me to review. When that's done we move on. [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 12, 2006)

'Tell me there miss you found anything i could use?' Qualos sniffs the air and looks upon the stars finding a strange feeling of peace, thing that very unusual for him. Qualos as to often obeyed the itch he has inside.


----------



## Andor (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaron smooths the dent out of his hat and picks the last few bits of bark off of it. "Do we have any sort of plan or goal beyond fleeing from known enemies towards unknown ones? Do we any knowlege of what's out here?" He places his hat on his head and tugs it straight.


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2006)

"These chain shirts are nice, and the scimitar is pretty well balanced I think.  The gems I'll hold onta till later, 'case we need suplies." Shadow says.

OOC: I'll post the revised shadow tomorow, don't have the sheet with me.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "These chain shirts are nice, and the scimitar is pretty well balanced I think.  The gems I'll hold onta till later, 'case we need suplies." Shadow says.




Qualos moves towards her lifting the two items up from her side to take a better look at them. 'Seems like fine quality, miss, I got some better gear myself and i prefer the longsword for making slashing damage, but im sure someone else can use it' 'what reminds me that i should have taken with me my morningstar and rapier... shame we left in such a hurry He then turns and walks over to a clear spot to make a fire 'We should stay here for the night it getting late'


----------



## Animus (Jan 5, 2007)

OOC: Happy New Year! We're back in action.

[sblock=Shadow, Qualos]
You hear the sure sounds of battle about 300 feet away from where you are, in the direction of Stormreach.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

Shadow looks towards Stormreach, "Any'n else hear that?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 5, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shadow looks towards Stormreach, "Any'n else hear that?"




'Yes, lets go and see' Qualos starts to move towards the noise

[sblock]Im going for an vacation. Please autopilot Qualos for me the time im gone. I dont want to keep this game from going faster 
Qualos is simple of mind, if he or his new friends gets attacked he will defend his friends first then slay the rest. Remember to use the rage when he goes under 50% HP. Back in about 2 weeks.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Qualos is simple of mind, if he or his new friends gets attacked he will defend his friends first then slay the rest.



You mean slay the enemies, not the friends, right?     [/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jan 7, 2007)

Aaron straps his shield onto his arm and checks his gear. "What do you hear? Dare I hope it sounds like breakfast?"


----------



## Bront (Jan 7, 2007)

"No, sound like battle er some'in." Shadow says.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 7, 2007)

"We can check it out...but we should also be aware of anyone taking undue notice of us.  If possible, we should keep to the edges of conlict and try not to draw attention."


----------



## Andor (Jan 9, 2007)

Aaron polishes his nails on his shirt and grins. "It's hard not to be noticed when you look this good." he says modestly and winks at Shadow.


----------



## Animus (Jan 10, 2007)

> The group decides to investigate cautiously. Are you move for a moment or two, you can hear the ruckus better. You can also hear and see some of what's going on.
> 
> A little below you, approximately 60 yards away, you see a warforged, a human, and two half-orcs. One half-orc is attacking the warforged, the second is standing and looking at the human. The human is staying away from the fight.
> 
> You see the warforged send a blast of eldritch energy at the half-orc he is engaged with but missed. The human says something to the other half-orc and he attacks the first one, as the first half-orc clubs the warforged.




What now?


----------



## Andor (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaron rests his hand on his holstered wand as he surveys the scene below his eyes picking out details.

*OOC:* Aaron take a full round action to survey the scene. He's looking in particular for any signs of who is who. House sigils, heraldry, dragonmarks, etc.


----------



## Bront (Jan 12, 2007)

Shadow will see if she can figure out more about what exactly is going on, by reading body language, and listening to any spoken words.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock]Back.[/sblock]

Qualos as the noise machine he is will keep back as the others goes to investigate.


----------



## Animus (Jan 15, 2007)

Andor said:
			
		

> Aaron rests his hand on his holstered wand as he surveys the scene below his eyes picking out details.
> 
> *OOC:* Aaron take a full round action to survey the scene. He's looking in particular for any signs of who is who. House sigils, heraldry, dragonmarks, etc.




[sblock=Aaron]
From what you can see, there are no House sigils or heraldry. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jan 15, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shadow will see if she can figure out more about what exactly is going on, by reading body language, and listening to any spoken words.




[sblock=Shadow]
The human looks as if he was casting a spell, targeted at the first half orc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jan 16, 2007)

"Three on one, hardly fair. Of course it's none of our buisness..."


----------



## Bront (Jan 18, 2007)

"I can't see a reason to interfere," Shadow says, ]"'specialy if it'll get us noticed."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 18, 2007)

'Aye' 'I dont really care' 'If you find it good to move on, we move on'


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 18, 2007)

"We might wait until they finish and determine what was going on then."

Just to be safe, I ready an action to cast Fog Cloud if they turn hostile attentions on us.


----------



## Animus (Jan 25, 2007)

A swarm of bats emerges from the warforged's mouth, covering the first half orc in a swarm of blackness.

"Please, Krath it doesn't have to be this way, just lay down your arms and we can try to talk this over" When the first half orc swings his sword at his head, the human narrowly dodges, "Fine you have chosen to walk the path of darkness." as he lunges with his dagger dealing minor damage.

The first half orc attacks the warforged still, missing him with his club.

The second half orc clubs the first one, and the first half orc goes down.


----------



## Andor (Jan 28, 2007)

"Where do you suppose he kept all those bats?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 28, 2007)

Qualos shakes his head from side to side and looks quite star-struck there he stands with his weapon in hand.


----------



## Animus (Jan 30, 2007)

You see the human make some gestures. You can barely hear him say,  "Il-Yanna...guide...soul...the light...be reborn..."

[sblock=Knowledge (Religion) DC 10]
He's making some kind of religious gesture.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge (Religion) DC 15]
He is praying to Il-Yanna, the Path of Light, a Kalashtar religious philosophy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Feb 4, 2007)

_sotto voce_ "Does anyone know what he's saying?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 4, 2007)

"I don't recognize the references he is making...a prayer perhaps?  Or maybe he has a hidden friend?"

Knowledge: Religion 1d20+4=6


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 4, 2007)

Andor said:
			
		

> _sotto voce_ "Does anyone know what he's saying?"




Qualos shakes his head from side to side again 'maybe it's a illness?'


----------



## Animus (Feb 9, 2007)

[sblock=Shadow]
The human seems to be doing a ritual for Il-Yanna, the Path of Light.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Feb 16, 2007)

"We have to help the Human," Shadow says.

OOC: Sorry, though you saw my absentee post.  Who's on the human's side from what shadow can tell?


----------



## Andor (Feb 17, 2007)

"Do we? He seems to have things in hand. Still I suppose it can't get any deeper."  Aaron clears his throat and calls out to the human and his warforged. "Can we render any assistance?"


----------



## Bront (Feb 17, 2007)

"He is of the Path of Light.  Kalashtar."


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 17, 2007)

Hoborne runs forward toward the half-orc threatening the human.  He gets as close as he can to threaten the half-orc and attack.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 17, 2007)

Qualos moves in with Hoborne


----------

